# How long before clones take root?



## skunkman98536 (Feb 9, 2008)

ok so yesterday i built a aero cloner and such and today io took some clones and put them in there....

My question is 
A. shud of i put the rooting hormone on it? lol
B. and how long doe sit take for them to root?


----------



## gvega187 (Feb 9, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> ok so yesterday i built a aero cloner and such and today io took some clones and put them in there....
> 
> My question is
> A. shud of i put the rooting hormone on it? lol
> B. and how long doe sit take for them to root?


a.yes you should put the hormone on it before putting it in the system. I think cloners you buy in the store use a rooting hormone in the aero cloner res solution thou...instead of putting it on the end of the clone.

b.it depends how long, but can be as soon as 5-6 days for noticeable rootage. A heatmat can help consistency in this department.


----------



## edux10 (Feb 9, 2008)

never used an areo cloner but clones can take up to 10 days usually to root. prob faster in one of those fancy aero cloners


----------



## idontknowyouright (Feb 9, 2008)

it can take up to 2 weels if your heat and humiditys not right.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 9, 2008)

sawwet thanks guys now i have to put the hormone on it haha


----------



## gvega187 (Feb 10, 2008)

help. IF you need any further assistance check out username : "al b fuct", he has a cloning thread that pretty much could teach a turd pile how to clone beautifully. GL!


----------



## studzico (Feb 10, 2008)

cloning is the easiest thing in the world to do


----------



## gvega187 (Feb 10, 2008)

studzico said:


> cloning is the easiest thing in the world to do


it is a fairly easy task, however their are methods that allow you to clone more consistently and with a greater speed.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks guys!!

i kno how to clone useing hunidity dome and rockwool and such ... ijust wanted to clone to root faster so i decided to use aer cloner  .. its only like day 1 and they are reaching for the lights like crazy never seen that ... so it must be good? lol


----------



## comercial (Feb 11, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> ok so yesterday i built a aero cloner and such and today io took some clones and put them in there....
> 
> My question is
> A. shud of i put the rooting hormone on it? lol
> B. and how long doe sit take for them to root?


I have found that I get best results using rooting gel and rooting solution. But use less then half the solution that it asks for. I keep it around 2-300ppm. I start getting roots in 5 days, and pretty good root mass in 10 days. Keep water around 70-75 is ideal.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 11, 2008)

comercial said:


> I have found that I get best results using rooting gel and rooting solution. But use less then half the solution that it asks for. I keep it around 2-300ppm. I start getting roots in 5 days, and pretty good root mass in 10 days. Keep water around 70-75 is ideal.


sweet thanks much man! like i said i usually just used rockwool asndsuch and humidty dome and that whole scpeil but i tihnk i like the cloner better haha


----------



## indoseedman (Feb 11, 2008)

I put some clones in a big closet on friday night, under LEDs they are growing like crazy. You'll be pleased. I got pics.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 11, 2008)

sweet thanks  .. 

can u show me the pictures man ^^^?


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 11, 2008)

haha for my clone si was using this cheap 13w grow light floro tube that i got at wal-mart for like 10bucks lol(its hella old)

and i just switched it to a 42w warm cfl ..


----------



## jakeman (Sep 4, 2008)

i just tired to do my first clone

the leaves are going purple... why...


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 4, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> sweet thanks much man! like i said i usually just used rockwool asndsuch and humidty dome and that whole scpeil but i tihnk i like the cloner better haha


I have tried aerocloners and got inconsistent results. I get much more reliable results from 40mm wrapped RW cubes on a heat mat, nearly 100% in 7 days, every time- and I get a lot of practise, doing 30 cuts every 14 days or so. 

The trick with RW cubes is keeping them damp, never wet or saturated and keeping the clonebox air temp at about 28-30C. A heat mat is essential for quick, high average strike rates. See details here: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/15030-batch-clones-rockwool.html


----------



## Eduniversalx (Oct 1, 2008)

Whats the best type of light and temperture new clones should be at?


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Oct 1, 2008)

Eduniversalx said:


> Whats the best type of light and temperture new clones should be at?


Any fluoro light. Keep your clonebox air temp and heat mat temp at 30C.


----------



## OldManPot (May 4, 2010)

man, i noticed quite a few people here either need to stop smoking whilst they are posting on the forums, or at least take the time to USE A SPELLCHECK.


----------



## abudtokr (Mar 20, 2011)

Really guys you make it sound harder then it is. Cut the clone at a 45 degree angle (everyone knows that). Then take it and put it in water (tap)........ Simple. They take about the same time to grow roots. Unless you get something off the clone gel then use it but water works perfect. 

Oh I did cut a 2 liter bottle and use it as a dome.


----------

